# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  outlook  runtime error 2147221233

## dannydias

any reasons as to why i get this  error:  runtime error 2147221233

----------


## arlu1201

Hello dannydias, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

